# Vintage logging picture thread!



## astnmacgto (Jan 8, 2017)

I'm gonna be honest here....... I have no pictures to add to this thread. 

But I really wanna get some pictures flowing in here cause I've been super interested in vintage logging and the men who did it. If they are your personal pictures I want you to tell the stories to go along with them. 

Ik @RandyMac has some good vintage logging pictures.... who else has some?


----------



## Gologit (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Stihlbillie (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## RandyMac (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## RandyMac (Jan 11, 2017)

Billy Evans.


----------



## SeMoTony (Jan 11, 2017)

Gologit said:


>



Global warming proponents avoid info about sequoia growing in places that are now (several centuries later) cold. Did he say europe alaska and iceland??? before they became colder ? thank you for loading this onto the site (-;


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## rocketnorton (Jan 13, 2017)

not me. is po of my 075. it was a "spare", along w/2101. he liked his 125s.


----------



## astnmacgto (Jan 13, 2017)

rocketnorton said:


> View attachment 550433
> not me. is po of my 075. it was a "spare", along w/2101. he liked his 125s.


That is a sweet pic of the 125 sitting on that huge tree.


----------



## astnmacgto (Jan 13, 2017)

astnmacgto said:


> That is a sweet pic of the 125 sitting on that huge tree.


Approximately what year was that, it wasn't 2014 haha


----------



## rocketnorton (Jan 13, 2017)

late 70s, nw bc


----------



## madhatte (Jan 13, 2017)

Apologies for the poor scans. This is the best I can do at work currently. They took our good scanner because of "security" and left us with an awful one. At any rate, these pics were taken on Ft Lewis WA, between 1964-1974, near as I can tell. Most are undated, and none have any notes as to exact location or personnel. If we ever get a better scanner, perhaps I can re-scan these and re-upload them.


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## astnmacgto (Jan 14, 2017)

@Boomer 87...... your gonna like this thread ik I do 

Sweet pics @RandyMac


----------



## bitzer (Jan 14, 2017)

RandyMac said:


> View attachment 550679


Saginaw face? What the hell?


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 14, 2017)

Butt swell.


----------



## bitzer (Jan 15, 2017)

Yeah I'm just messing around. Some of those that get Humboldts I think man you're cutting twice the wood. But then again if it's the only way to save it.


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## RandyMac (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## astnmacgto (Jan 17, 2017)

This one is super vintage that I pulled from Google Images, I just couldn't get over how huge that tree is.......

Again, not my picture.......


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## SeMoTony (Jan 17, 2017)

RandyMac said:


> View attachment 551014


A little "trembler" could make that go squish!


----------



## sawfun (Jan 17, 2017)

RandyMac said:


> View attachment 550679


Gotta love that old 900 series Homelite.


----------



## Jeff Lary (Jan 20, 2017)

I was a saw filer for a local saw mill a long time ago. One Christmas party the showed us all a film called " *From Stump to Ship*" I believe it is all Maine footage from back in the 20s through 40s. If you can find it you all would enjoy it a bunch. Good job Randy on all the old photos. Jeff


----------



## 1270d (Jan 20, 2017)

Jeff Lary said:


> I was a saw filer for a local saw mill a long time ago. One Christmas party the showed us all a film called " *From Stump to Ship*" I believe it is all Maine footage from back in the 20s through 40s. If you can find it you all would enjoy it a bunch. Good job Randy on all the old photos. Jeff


----------



## Jeff Lary (Jan 20, 2017)

Yes that is the one. The filing shop brings back memories there was just myself and one other man to deal with the saws. I could not get over all those men handling the band saw. We would NEVER allow anyone but he and I to even touch the bands . They were scary sharp and very dangerous to handle . Plus it was breathtakingly easy to ding the teeth when moving the saw to the head rid ( the band saw machine) 

We too ran a 48' bands but ours was a double cut band ( teeth on each side) aprox 1 7/7 tall and 2' at the base. They are using a single cut teeth on one side only in the movie. The saws were 15 gauge thick German steel and 12" wide at the bottom of the gullet when new. We ran them till about 9" wide.
My saws were in a set 36 per set I had 3 sets of sash gang saws 36 saws each. They were 6' long and 9" wide and hung in a sash ( named for the similar appearance to a window sash)1 inch apart . Theoretically you could make 36 boards at once up to about 3' wide / tall I guess you could say.

I had one set on the saw rig,.. one on the wall,.. and one in my care. When they came in to me they were all cleaned by me by hand , teeth miked (tooth width measured with a micrometer), benched ( hammered straight after use) Tensioned ( put through my stretch roll and " back" adjusted ) Adding "back to a saw is the art of making the back of the saw shorter than the front where the teeth are" That way when they are in the saw rig and you strain up the supports the teeth get tight/ firm like a guitar string before the back of the saw gets tight. That keeps the saws running true. All my lumber was expected to vary less than a 1/16 in thickness weather the log was 8' long or 16' feet long. Then the teeth got swaged , shaped, and then finally sharpened.

Sometimes I did 2 sets a day if the saws got fed some steel or the sawyer did not set the strain correctly they would get bent and have to be removed and all gone through again. Some days a new set of saws would last all day sawing 75,000 feet a day. Some days they would last 10 minutes and hit a spike or lost long ago pulp hook or chain or, or ,or if you can think of It, it has been through my saws. 

I no longer work in the mill I left back in 1988. No benefits long hours and way too much stress for not a lot of pay. Working all weekend was not unheard of as well as all week. Being responsible for my saws and my partners bands when he was not there like out sick or something.
My wife and I had a new baby born in 87 and needed health benefits. That seems like a life time ago now. That baby is now a grown man with a wife and 3 children of his own. Last week he got promoted to the lead man in the Planer mill at the same mill I filed for so long ago. His goal is to become mill manager,.. life comes full circle sometimes. Sorry if you find this too wordy but there is a lot to it.


----------



## 1270d (Jan 20, 2017)

Jeff Lary said:


> Yes that is the one. The filing shop brings back memories there was just myself and one other man to deal with the saws. I could not get over all those men handling the band saw. We would NEVER allow anyone but he and I to even touch the bands . They were scary sharp and very dangerous to handle . Plus it was breathtakingly easy to ding the teeth when moving the saw to the head rid ( the band saw machine)
> 
> We too ran a 48' bands but ours was a double cut band ( teeth on each side) aprox 1 7/7 tall and 2' at the base. They are using a single cut teeth on one side only in the movie. The saws were 15 gauge thick German steel and 12" wide at the bottom of the gullet when new. We ran them till about 9" wide.
> My saws were in a set 36 per set I had 3 sets of sash gang saws 36 saws each. They were 6' long and 9" wide and hung in a sash ( named for the similar appearance to a window sash)1 inch apart . Theoretically you could make 36 boards at once up to about 3' wide / tall I guess you could say.
> ...


 

Interesting about having the cutting side of the blade tighter.....As well as the rest, thanks for the story.


----------



## Jeff Lary (Jan 21, 2017)

Sure thing it has been a long time since I thought about that job.


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 22, 2017)

My Dad was a sawfiler for 35 years at the Palco mill in Scotia.
My brother and I ran all over the mill, it was great fun.


----------



## astnmacgto (Jan 22, 2017)

RandyMac said:


> My Dad was a sawfiler for 35 years at the Palco mill in Scotia.
> My brother and I ran all over the mill, it was great fun.


That would be a osha nightmare today haha


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 22, 2017)

My Grandpa tanned our butts for walking on logs in the pond.


----------



## Jeff Lary (Jan 22, 2017)

They are interesting places, I liked running the de-barker and the pulp loader. In my spare time if I had any I did other stuff for fun.


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 22, 2017)

We often hung out with old Mr. Sellers, he ran the hydro-debarker, it was a great huge thing.


----------



## 1270d (Jan 22, 2017)

RandyMac said:


> We often hung out with old Mr. Sellers, he ran the hydro-debarker, it was a great huge thing.



How does a hydro debarker work?


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 22, 2017)

It was a giant set of mobile high pressure jets, the logs entered from the pond and were rolled around while the operator controlled the jets.
Keep in mind the size of the logs, OG Redwood, it took powerful machinery to move things along.


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Woos31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Stihlbillie said:


> View attachment 549425


Wow that's a nice fat truck load of pondos


----------



## Woos31 (Jan 22, 2017)

RandyMac said:


> View attachment 551014


Been awhile since I seen gunnin sticks in a face


----------



## Woos31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Jeff Lary said:


> Yes that is the one. The filing shop brings back memories there was just myself and one other man to deal with the saws. I could not get over all those men handling the band saw. We would NEVER allow anyone but he and I to even touch the bands . They were scary sharp and very dangerous to handle . Plus it was breathtakingly easy to ding the teeth when moving the saw to the head rid ( the band saw machine)
> 
> We too ran a 48' bands but ours was a double cut band ( teeth on each side) aprox 1 7/7 tall and 2' at the base. They are using a single cut teeth on one side only in the movie. The saws were 15 gauge thick German steel and 12" wide at the bottom of the gullet when new. We ran them till about 9" wide.
> My saws were in a set 36 per set I had 3 sets of sash gang saws 36 saws each. They were 6' long and 9" wide and hung in a sash ( named for the similar appearance to a window sash)1 inch apart . Theoretically you could make 36 boards at once up to about 3' wide / tall I guess you could say.
> ...


No sir, very neat story if you don't mind me sayin


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## fwgsaw (Jan 23, 2017)

RandyMac said:


> View attachment 553433


Gotta love a old one stack Mac!!


----------



## fwgsaw (Jan 23, 2017)

im no logger but anyone know what this thing is?


----------



## sawfun (Jan 23, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> View attachment 553442
> im no logger but anyone know what this thing is?


Its looks like a tree climbing delimber of sorts


----------



## fwgsaw (Jan 23, 2017)

sawfun said:


> Its looks like a tree climbing delimber of sorts


So that's how loggers get coons out of a tree.


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Lary (Jan 24, 2017)

Boy those are some big trees aint they


----------



## Haywire (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## sawfun (Jan 24, 2017)

Haywire said:


>


Nice little Heisler there.


----------



## Jeff Lary (Jan 25, 2017)

Wow that is amazing. Just think about all that work.


----------



## sawfun (Jan 25, 2017)

Jeff Lary said:


> Wow that is amazing. Just think about all that work.


Heavy and dangerous work without a whole lot of regard for personal safety in those times. A guy had to be smart, tough and probably have a bit of luck to get by. It seems more so in the past than in today's world. Probably it's just perspective though.


----------



## 1270d (Jan 26, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> View attachment 553442
> im no logger but anyone know what this thing is?




It drives in a spiral up the tree pruning branches up to a certain height. Plantation pine kind of tool.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 26, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> So that's how loggers get coons out of a tree.



They hang out under the woodpile, not up in trees!


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Lary (Feb 1, 2017)

I'd like to see the spiral tree limber in operation.


----------



## 1270d (Feb 1, 2017)

Jeff Lary said:


> I'd like to see the spiral tree limber in operation.


----------



## astnmacgto (Feb 1, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> View attachment 553442
> im no logger but anyone know what this thing is?


Yes it is a self climbing delimber, I've seen one up close... 
It actually adjusts itself as it climbs the tree if I recall correctly


----------



## Jeff Lary (Feb 2, 2017)

Jeepers that thing is awesome ! moves kind of fast though I would think that would be hard on the bar?


----------



## Jeff Lary (Feb 8, 2017)

question, I wanted to edit my post but the edit button is missing? I found a typo that I want to repair but I cannot?


----------



## astnmacgto (Feb 8, 2017)

My edit button is missing as well


----------



## Jeff Lary (Feb 8, 2017)

Communism I say !!! ,Putin is behind this...


----------



## astnmacgto (Feb 8, 2017)

Jeff Lary said:


> Communism I say !!! ,Putin is behind this...


Give an inch and they take a mile


----------



## Haywire (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## stihlkicken (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## 2dogs (Nov 3, 2017)

Hey Dan. How are you?


----------



## stihlkicken (Nov 3, 2017)

2dogs said:


> Hey Dan. How are you?


I’m doing well. I have new found time lately due to newly installed hardware in my spine. Figured I’d see what you guys were up to.


----------



## stihlkicken (Nov 3, 2017)

View attachment 610444


----------



## stihlkicken (Nov 3, 2017)

Look good. Feel good. Fall good.


----------



## stihlkicken (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Lary (Nov 9, 2017)

That is really something to see, when you hear ads on tv or radio about electric cars and stuff people probably think wow all this new technology is just amazing. The truth is, none of these modern day outfits are re-inventing the wheel this sort of thing has been around a long while.


----------



## jomoco (Nov 9, 2017)

Yeah, but who killed the electric car?

Jomoco


----------



## stihlkicken (Nov 9, 2017)

Jeff Lary said:


> That is really something to see, when you hear ads on tv or radio about electric cars and stuff people probably think wow all this new technology is just amazing. The truth is, none of these modern day outfits are re-inventing the wheel this sort of thing has been around a long while.


I hear you. This is Calaveras County. They ate a lot of deer, bear, trout. Damn eatin Organic and didn’t even know it.


----------



## stihlkicken (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## stihlkicken (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## stihlkicken (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## stihlkicken (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## stihlkicken (Dec 2, 2017)




----------

